# اريد ان اعرف كيفية تحويل نظام الارقام في الكومبيوتر



## المهندس ايون (21 سبتمبر 2008)

اريد ان اعرف كيفية تحويل نظام الارقام في الكومبيوتر بمعنى ان احول من نظام ثنائي الى عشري او الى ثماني وغيره من الانظمة


----------



## ahmedmecha (22 سبتمبر 2008)

كيف تريد التحويل بين الانظمة وأين ؟؟!! هل تعني بأستخدام برنامج الماتلاب مثلا ؟


----------



## المهندس ايون (23 سبتمبر 2008)

انا اقصد التحويل بطريقة العمليات الحسابية اليدوية لأن هذه المادة علي في المنهج ولا استطيع ان احول 
على سبيل المثال ....
اريد تحويل (432.158)اساس عشرة----------الى اساس اربعة
ارجو من حضراتكم الاجابة للضرورة
وشكرا لكل من اجاب.


----------



## الطيبات (25 سبتمبر 2008)

اذا تريد التحويل من أساس 10الى أساسي2 تقسم على 2 
اذا تريد التحويل من أساس 10الى أساسي8تقسم على 8
اذا تريد التحويل من أساس 10الى أساسي16 تقسم على 16 
مثال: لتحويل 123 من أساس 10 الى أساس2 
123 /2= 61 والباقي1 
61/2=30والباقي 1 
30/2= 15 والباقي 0
15/2=7 والباقي 1
7/2=3 والباقي 1 
3/2=1 والباقي1 
1/2= بما أن 1أصغر من 2 اذن نتوقف الى هنا 
الحين لكتابة الرقم بعد التحويل إبدا من الأعلى الى الأسفل وخذ الباقي فقط(باللون الازرق) وقم بكتابة الأعداد من اليميين الى اليسار 
111011
مع ملاحظة أنه لابد من كتابة العدد الذي توقفنا عنده (في هذا المثال هو رقم 1 ) في أقصى اليسار:d
إذن الجواب النهائي: 
1111011

ملاحظه:
الأعداد العشريه لها طريقه مختلفه فالتحويل سأذكرها إن سمحت لي الفرصه


----------



## المهندس ايون (1 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
ولكن ارجو من حضرتك ان تشرح التحويل بالنسبة للاعداد العشرية


----------



## الطيبات (1 أكتوبر 2008)

بالنسبه للأعداد العشريه : مثلا (0.25) المطلوب تحويله من أساس 10 الى أساس2 
0.25 * 2 = 0.50
0.50*2= 1.00 
نعمل على ضرب العدد قبل البوينت (باللون الأحمر) في الأساس المراد التحويل اليه (هنا أساس 2)
حتى يصل العدد قبل البوينت الى صفر ونتوقف بعدها 
الحين لكتابة الرقم بعد التحويل إبدا من الأعلى الى الأسفل(باللون الازرق) وقم بكتابة الأعداد من اليسارالى اليميين كالتالي: 
0.01 
بعض الاعداد العشريه مثل 0.33 لا نحصل على صفر لذلك نوقف حيث نشاء: 
0.33*2=0.66
0.66*2=1.32
0.32*2=0.64
0.64*2=1.28
0.28*2=0.56 
العدد بعد التحويل: 
0.01010


----------



## حمزة ارفاعية (1 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم انا ادرس الميكاترونكس...... وابحث عن مشروع تخرج .........ارجو المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

